# Cannot open Word attachment from Outlook 2007



## RichWendrock (Mar 19, 2009)

I am not able to open word document attachments in Outlook. When I double click on a word attachment from within Outlook 2007, Word loads but the document does not open. When I close Word, a message appears "Microsoft Office Word has stopped working." with two options 1. Check on-line for a solution and restart the program / 2. Restart the program.

If I save the attachment to disk and double click on the file using Windows Explorer, same thing happens. Word loads but document is not displayed. If I save the attachement to disk, it can then be opened using Word. 

I tried uninstalling and then reinstalling Office Pro 2007 but that did not fix the problem.

Thanks Ahead of time for your help...
Take Care,
Rich


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

As it only works when Word loads first, I would suspect wthe "normal.docm" global World template.
Its a protected system file, so after enabling the viewing of these files search for the file. Depending on how it was installed, there will be at least one of them.

If you find none, you have not got the search function workong properly.

Rename or delete the file and try again, Word creates a new clean one everytime it opens and finds no global template.


----------



## RichWendrock (Mar 19, 2009)

I was never able to display the normal.docm files using Windows Explorer. But I was able to locate the normal.docm file from within Word. It was in the Users folder. Once I locatd the file, I closed Word and then deleted the file. After restarting the system and opening Word. I was still not able to open Word attachments from Outlook and noticed that I could not open Word documents from Windows Explorer. I also notice that when I started Word and accessed the Word Options, I could not select Word options on the left side of the window but I could access the fields on the right side for Popular. 
I called Microsoft Support and they were able to determine that the problem was related to corrupt keys. Using remote access, the tech person deleted some keys and everything started working properly. It cost me $49 plus tax to fix the problem. 

Thanks for your help...


----------

